# United States View of crisis in Ireland Finances



## papervalue (29 Jun 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/business/global/29austerity.html?pagewanted=1&ref=global-home

Above is link to article in a Us Paper to-day. number of pictures to click on as well( Picture of unfinished anglo office)


----------



## Chocks away (29 Jun 2010)

Absolutely nothing new here but she does refrain from going down Krugman Avenue (which leads to the Styx). This article is a collection of facts gleaned from other papers but it does give a positive slant. Just like Giles, Dunphy and Co ............. these economic pundits get it right _sometimes_.And then they tell us ad nauseum how they got it right, write a book on how they got it right, do a few appearances on Bloomberg (the Financial's oracle ...... a kinda Oprah-On-Money) and disappear to their condo somewhere nice ....... to dream up other headlines.


----------

